
Show HN: Efficient data structures for PHP 7 - rtheunissen
https://medium.com/@rtheunissen/efficient-data-structures-for-php-7-9dda7af674cd
======
brudgers
This looks more like a blog post and should probably be a regular submission:

 _Show HN is for something you 've made that other people can play with. HN
users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread._

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

